# Brevis



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had a shellie set up for a while without the shellies.








I was going to go for a colony species and was waiting for a group to come along but after reading other posts about over loaded tanks due to shellie fry I am thinking I may not want this. I know other shellies do not tolerate their fry after they get to be a certain size right, this means they eat them right? Is this an okay thing for them to do, physically? I know with mbuna, eating too many of their own fry is not supposed to be good for them. Is it okay if a brevis eats its fry? There has been a pair for sale at my LFS forever and I was thinking I may pick them up tomorrow. I do not want to distribute fry and thought this would be a better way of maintaining my tank.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

not sure on the questions part, but wanted to say i absolutely LOVE that tank... :drooling:

what size is it?

and where did you get it....lol..i want one!!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

It is a 10 gallon 24x24x7.5 inch. It is actually a turtle tank but I thought it would make an awesome shellie tank.
A few more photos
































It actually looks a little better now. I took out the day light bulb and replaced it with a 50/50/.
I made a top out of plexiglass but I am not liking it and will be replacing it with real glass soon. The plexiglass collects water droplets and bows a bit from its own weight. I think you can get this tank online but I got mine from Craigslist for 15$.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

ah cool, yeah i really love it.

if you want a shellie that wont over crowd a tank give occelatus a try, mine have spawned 2x but i never see the fry after 2 days.

my minutus on the other hand wont eat their fry, they just chase them away when there is another spawn going to be released.

i know multis wont eat their fry, and will over run a tank in no time...lol

some brevis eat their fry and some dont, i dont think there is really a species of brevis to single out that eats the babies, just depends on the actual fish...

you could easily get away with more than a pair of brevis in that footprint, brevis have the smallest territory of shellies i believe. so i think in 24x24 foot print you could easily house 4 pair, one in each corner  atleast that is what i would do.

get the pair, let them spawn, keep some of the fry until you have 4 pairs, and as far as fry, i am sure it wont be hard to get rid of the extras, might make a few $$'s to buy some food or other stuff for them.

hope this helps 
belle


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks. I think I will go see if those brevis are still there.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

good luck! i am currently looking for a tank that size with no luck 

i love the height of it and since most of my fish are shellies i dont need the added height, just the floor space...lol


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey did you pickup those Brevis how are they doing in that amazing tank of yours? Got pics?
(I'm thinking of getting a pair myself, that or Occelatus)


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

No, they had been sold. For now, the tank will just have to house mbuna fry. I can wait. Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I got my brevis today!!!!!! They are adults one male and one female. I will post pictures when they come out of their shells!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

one thing i was just thinking, i heard that spray can be very bad for tanks, so hopfully no one uses any in that bathroom


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Tank has a lid


----------

